# Mirror & Turbulence Features In Liquify CS6



## Sandyjas (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a newer i Mac I got last summer with Mountain Lion 10.8.  I have a newer Nikon D800E Camera.  I've changed from a Gateway PC bought in 2002 with Photoshop Elements 1.0.  My previous camera was a Nikon D100.  I now have Photoshop CS6 which I have not gotten in to yet because I have been hard at work with Lightroom 5.

I found out that the Liguify Filter in CS6 has dropped the Mirror & Turbulence features.  (I never had Turbulence.)  I love Mirror and don't want to lose it.  But I don't think I can use my new camera (D800E) NEF files in my old PSE when I want to use Mirror.  I read online that you can copy and paste the CS5 Liquify Plug-in into the Plug-ins Folder for CS6.  When you open CS6 again the two features will be there in Liquify.  No problems.  Can you do this?  Is it safe?  It would cause no problems down the road, or when I might want to upgrade to CC?  Would I have trouble installing other plug-ins in CS6 after installing the CS5 plug-in?  I know of no one with CS5.  Is there a place I can download the CS5 plug-in?  

Thank You for any information,

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 1, 2014)

I imagine you could zip up or rename the CS6 liquify plug-in, so you could easily put it back if you needed to.  That said, it wouldn't be a supported configuration, and I have no idea how well it would work.  I'm not aware of anywhere to download the CS5 plug-in, unless you perhaps tried to find a full trial version of CS5.  These are the trial version links: http://prodesigntools.com/all-adobe-cs5-direct-download-links.html


----------



## Sandyjas (Mar 1, 2014)

Do you mean take the CS6 Liquify Plug-in out of CS6 and replace it with the CS5 Liquify plug-in?  

I just came across the board reply:

_"If you have CS5 for Mac, all you have to do is go to the CS5 folder within applications, then plug-ins, then filters. Then just copy and paste the CS5 liquify plug-in you see into the plugins folder for CS6. Then just re-open CS6 and you'll see both the turbulence and mirror tools have been fully (and easily) restored. 

Copying from CS5 to CS6 actually does work." 
_

Since you don't know how well this plug-in would work after being pasted into CS6.  Can you think of a workaround.  Could I change my 40MB D800E Raw NEF files to PSD or Tiff and open them in Photoshop Elements 1.0.1, or a more recent version of PSE?  I don't know my options.     This tool was called "Reflection" in Photoshop Elements 1.0.1     

Also does Photoshop CS6 or CC have any way to take a image that is not wide-angle or fisheye and make it look like the photo was taken with a Fisheye lens, besides Bloat.  Bloat worked some in PSE, but I wonder if now there were other options.  If not, are there any plug-ins, filters,  for this?  I'm reading through my Photoshop CC book now, and all I seem to find are ways to straighten a photo taken with a wide or fisheye lens. 

Thank You for your help,

Sandy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, converting to a TIFF and then using PSE would work.  In the ACR dialog or in Lightroom, you can use the Lens Correction tools set to manual to add a fisheye effect instead of removing it.  Is that what you're trying to accomplish then?


----------



## Sandyjas (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes sometimes I would like to add this kind of distortion.  I did find out about Edit>Transform>Warp>  (Fisheye) in Photoshop CC.  I didn't know Lightroom had it. 
 Thank You!  Yes, I have Photoshop CS6 and bought the CC book.  Hopeful thinking.  I have been using PSE these years, but I think I still need a CS6 book!  


Thank You,


Sandy


----------

